# Storage Issues: need help to understand



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

I browse through several websites regarding preparedness and the only thing that kind of jumps out at me in all the various photos on different sites are the storage shelf units. 

I keep looking at the canning jars and other glass containers that are sitting right at the edge of the shelves and I'm thinking... one good shake or hiccup from ma earth and there's going to be a shattering mess on their floors! :gaah: I don't understand why nobody has addressed the reasons or pros and cons of fastening (with screws) some sturdy rails to prevent items from falling? Items could fall even from a bit of clumsiness during storing or FIFO rearranging. I know that not everybody is sitting on a major faultline but I'd hate to see all that lost effort and expenses (and food) from jars tumbling.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My storage shelving are free standing stainless steel with an optional "guard" to put along the back to keep things from falling off. I put mine against the wall with the guard in the front of the shelf to keep the food from getting bumped off accidentally.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

All my storage racks are secured to the wall. I learned my lesson, when I was about 20 I was getting off a floor creeper and it rolled into one of the legs of the storage rack and bent it in. A storage rack with 3 legs is not going to stand long at it slowly tipped over and 20-30 cans of paint burst open when they hit the floor.

I spent days cleaning it up.

Spend the time to secure it correctly.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

To be honest, I hadn't thought about it - most likely because my brain is overstuffed already with all sorts of things that need to get done.  You're absolutely right - and just because we've never experienced a significant quake here doesn't mean that we won't in the future. The Ohio Valley felt one in the early 1800s - and there's always the New Madrid.... 

Thanks for the heads-up - it'll be on the to-do list. :2thumb:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Any free standind shelf that carries any signifigant weight in our house is anchored some how usually to the wall or to the floor joists (in the basement)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have orange plastic construction netting in front of mine, most of my shelving is built into the wall though. If there is a quake that bad, I probably will have more pressing concerns, but you bring up an excellent point.

:congrat:


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Any free standind shelf that carries any signifigant weight in our house is anchored some how usually to the wall or to the floor joists (in the basement)


Yes, the shelving units that I looked at were impressive for how strong they looked, but I was thinking more about the smoothness of the shelf surface and what a good jolt or tremor could instigate. Then how those nice jars of food, alcohol, etc. are going to be slipping and sliding... kinda like the idea if a quakeproof building that can shimmy on those quake plates but not fall down. Only in this senario, those glass containers on the edges are going to go flying without some kind of guardrails of sorts. Thank you for responding and helping me to clarify what I was observing! :wave:


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I have orange plastic construction netting in front of mine, most of my shelving is built into the wall though. If there is a quake that bad, I probably will have more pressing concerns, but you bring up an excellent point.
> 
> :congrat:


Ohh, that netting is a GREAT idea! Thank you!


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> My storage shelving are free standing stainless steel with an optional "guard" to put along the back to keep things from falling off. I put mine against the wall with the guard in the front of the shelf to keep the food from getting bumped off accidentally.


Ah, I haven't seen metal shelving with a guardrail already attached. I haven't found shelving that completely pleases me yet. But then I've only been looking and pricing the simple kind that are for garage or workshop use. I was puzzling about using plumber's strapping (the metal strip with the holes down the center?) to stretch across but it still seemed flimsy in my mind. I thought about bungee cords...nah, too stretchy. But I like the other comment of using the netting!


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Tweto said:


> All my storage racks are secured to the wall. I learned my lesson, when I was about 20 I was getting off a floor creeper and it rolled into one of the legs of the storage rack and bent it in. A storage rack with 3 legs is not going to stand long at it slowly tipped over and 20-30 cans of paint burst open when they hit the floor.
> 
> I spent days cleaning it up.
> 
> Spend the time to secure it correctly.


Yikes! Knowing my weirdness, I would've stopping to look for the patterns in the paint :nuts: (kind of like looking at images in the clouds on a lazy day) but that would be very short with the confrontation of all that mess! Thanks for the graphic description of reality!


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> To be honest, I hadn't thought about it - most likely because my brain is overstuffed already with all sorts of things that need to get done.  You're absolutely right - and just because we've never experienced a significant quake here doesn't mean that we won't in the future. The Ohio Valley felt one in the early 1800s - and there's always the New Madrid....
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up - it'll be on the to-do list. :2thumb:


Thank you for responding! All the photos, YouTube vids and things I've read showed such nice preparations and I couldn't help but mentally check them for the security tweaks. I'm somewhat of a klutz in my own house so I have to do all kinds of preps to protect my stuff from me!


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I use the heavy duty Edsel shelving at Lowe's. They are real sturdy brutes and surprisingly affordable, especially since they go on sale from time to time. For you other concern, you can install the shelves upside down so you have a lip about 1" tall all the way around.

If the link works right, here is the larger one; there is also a 36" x 18" version. In the picture online they even have two of the shelves upside down:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_319468-1281...p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=1000.0


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

AlabamaGal said:


> you can install the shelves upside down so you have a lip about 1" tall all the way around.


Thanks for the suggestion. Those are the shelves I use, too - and tonight I'll be working on moving some to another room, which would be a good time to flip those shelf brackets upside down!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I put a 1x4 board across the front and sides. The back is against the wall.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

If the link works right, here is the larger one; there is also a 36" x 18" version. In the picture online they even have two of the shelves upside down:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_319468-1281...p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=1000.0[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I better find out where the Lowe's is located in my region and go take a looksie. Thanks also for the tip on flipping the shelving over! :2thumb:


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I put a 1x4 board across the front and sides. The back is against the wall.


Cool, UncleJoe! Thank you! I thought about using 1/2" plywood, cut into strips, and screwed onto the uprights. But the weather is against me since my garage is full of my other stuff, a couple of cats and lots of stacked firewood! I'll have to wait for the warmer, drier weather so I can do my cutting outside.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I think a couple of my retainers are 3/8 OSB left over from the wood shed roof. Works just as well. Since the jars are at least 5" tall I raised the wood about 3" off the shelf. I didn't screw anything in though. I just cut the strips to fit really tight.


----------



## tnelsonfla (Feb 24, 2012)

*Same thought here*

The wife and I say the almost the same thing everytime we watch Doomsday Preppers on Nat Geo. I see all the food storage, cans and jars lined up all the way to the edge. Glad to see fellow forum people with nice solutions. Atleast I am not the only one seeing these things. Thanks


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

ms_a2gwus said:


> ...
> 
> I keep looking at the canning jars and other glass containers that are sitting right at the edge of the shelves and I'm thinking... one good shake or hiccup from ma earth and there's going to be a shattering mess on their floors!...


Something similar to these perhaps? These were the prototypes for the basements shelves, where most of our home canned, and long term storage food are stored. When this photo was taken, we hadn't completed the ends, but needed to move storage out of the basements to make room for building the shelves down there. These days all of the this stuff is back in the basement, and we are using these shelves for out everyday canned foods (and I actually got around to completing the ends).


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I put a 1x4 board across the front and sides. The back is against the wall.


That's exactly what we did! Plus we bought that non-skid rubber matting stuff for shelves. I don't remember what it's called.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Any free standind shelf that carries any signifigant weight in our house is anchored some how usually to the wall or to the floor joists (in the basement)


I wish I could anchor mine. We are in a small townhouse. I took over the coat closet for food storage. Unfortunately, that closet also has my water heater. So my rack has to be on wheels in case we have to get to the water heater.

This is what mine is like:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...s=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&topnav=bd


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> That's exactly what we did! Plus we bought that non-skid rubber matting stuff for shelves. I don't remember what it's called.


Sometimes the cheapest, most simple solutions work best.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I wish I could anchor mine. We are in a small townhouse. I took over the coat closet for food storage. Unfortunately, that closet also has my water heater. So my rack has to be on wheels in case we have to get to the water heater.
> 
> This is what mine is like:
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...s=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&topnav=bd


At least it's in a closet, so the damage would be contained if you have an earthquake. Maybe there's something you can attach to the shelves or wrap it with that would keep jars/cans/stuff on the shelves if it topples? That might make it a pain to access the things stored on the shelves though.

Is there a way to put a couple of strong screw-in hooks in the ceiling, then use rope or chain to anchor from the top of the shelf unit to the hooks, so it'll sort of "sway" but stay in place, but could still be unattached and moved if you need to get to the water heater?

By the way, I looked at the Costco link and that's a fine-looking shelf unit!


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

That's one of the first things we always notice, too!!

Our shelves are built to fit the space in the basement. We have Michigan Walls, so the shelves are very deep. We too find it very odd that people don't have something in front of their glass jars to keep them from hitting the floor. Our solution solves both of our problem....we built boxes. DH builds boxes that will sit 2 jars side by side that run the depth of our shelves. We can now reach what's in the back and if there is any earth movement, our jars are will securely remain in the shelf.

Picture of our boxes: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimisod/4696671796/in/set-72157624445752072


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Your boxes are great, JustUs, but I'm wondering how you keep the plywood boxes from sliding off the shelves, or rather what would keep them from sliding off if there was a bad enough earthquake there? Not that Ohio is expecting such a thing :dunno: . That's a good sturdy-looking box! I like it.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

I think we need some pantry porn in this thread.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

AlabamaGal said:


> I think we need some pantry porn in this thread.


I love me some pantry porn!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Would that be naked shelves? :dunno:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't have any naked shelves. Ours all have stuff on them.  That's one thing we don't have-a way to keep stuff from falling. The chance of a major earthquake here, while very possible, is relatively remote so we never even thought about it. That in its own right is a surprise because I am a klutz and would not be at all surprised if I dumped a jar or 2 from a shelf accidentally.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

AlabamaGal said:


> I think we need some pantry porn in this thread.


:lolsmash:
That just made me snort out loud. And no one in my house understands why, lol


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is my "Pantry Porn". Sorry not very impressive. Yes, it is a small closet. I have 12" to squeeze in to get in to the closet past that shevling unit!


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome use of a small space, mdprepper, and I like your guard rails, especially with those pipes there.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! These are all such great ideas and I hope will be a big benefit for all of us as we fine-tune what we're stocking up on and double-checking how we secure our stuff!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have some stuff on shelves. A lot of it is in heavy duty bankers boxes that hold up to 80 pounds. I've had them filled with canned goods and stacked 4 high for months. I have dry cereal, noodles, and rice packed into large totes to protect them from mice.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

BillS said:


> I have some stuff on shelves. A lot of it is in heavy duty bankers boxes that hold up to 80 pounds. I've had them filled with canned goods and stacked 4 high for months. I have dry cereal, noodles, and rice packed into large totes to protect them from mice.


I'd watch out for those "totes" I had stuff stored in the big heavy duty rubber maid totes and the mice chewed right thru them.. So far they have not bother any of the big 4 and 5 gallon buckets. But the totes are easy for them to chew thru. Just a heads up.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Mice is the problem here as well. Our storage is a very old and large corner unit. We keep it right full by putting the empty jars back once they are clean, and there are wire screened doors. The doors originally had latches which have not been replaced since they wore out. Never though of earthquakes, but it does work well for mice. 

Note to self: Buy and replace latches on storage unit for home canned goods.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Would that be naked shelves? :dunno:


Naw,we want to see the STUFF! :congrat:


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's my primary food/supply storage area.

These photos make me realize I'm a little bare right now here at the end of winter, but spring is coming soon! Even the freezer is running low. I need to do some stocking up on non-perishables, too.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh I am so jealous of all that space! I have to keep my buckets in the family room (they will not fit in the closet). The shelf in your bottom photo is like the one I used to have in my closet. It completely blocked the access to the hot water heater. I am planning on putting it out back and covering it with plastic for a makeshift greenhouse.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

MD and Alabama, I like your set-ups! :2thumb:

I'm going to have to do some serious cleaning/sorting before I post pics of mine! lol


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ms_a2gwus said:


> I browse through several websites regarding preparedness and the only thing that kind of jumps out at me in all the various photos on different sites are the storage shelf units.
> 
> I keep looking at the canning jars and other glass containers that are sitting right at the edge of the shelves and I'm thinking... one good shake or hiccup from ma earth and there's going to be a shattering mess on their floors! :gaah: I don't understand why nobody has addressed the reasons or pros and cons of fastening (with screws) some sturdy rails to prevent items from falling? Items could fall even from a bit of clumsiness during storing or FIFO rearranging. I know that not everybody is sitting on a major faultline but I'd hate to see all that lost effort and expenses (and food) from jars tumbling.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


I built my shelves in a secure storage-room in such a way that they should survive an earthquake .. 3/4" plywood shelves held in place with 2x4's and 1x4 caps and a dado'd 2x4 capping the 3/4" plywood and the tops of the shelves are also covered in a non-slip surface so that nothing will move easily. The whole room was built to survive earthquake as well and peg-boards on the wall are there to hold all kinds of supplies as well.

I don't believe that there will be an earthquake in my region, so, ya, it has been built "over-kill" - but - I have never been accused of doin' something half-assed ...


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> Oh I am so jealous of all that space!


I have a small house with a full, finished basement, so I may have to squeeze into the bathroom but I have a ton of space downstairs. I also have water in the closet under the stairs and a fermenting/dehydrator prep area nearby, although that's torn apart because I cannabalized my workbench there to use in the tool/mechanical room. (You'd think'd I live in a mansion with all these goofy rooms. Not even close.) Someday I'll get plumbing in the basement so I can have a sink down there.

That room is mostly underground, so it's also my storm shelter (hence the chairs and animal carriers), but if I ever needed to I could probably double my storage space in there by making aisles. I wouldn't buy more of the 24" deep shelves, though, I'd get the 18" ones. 24" is too deep to be a very effective use of space for most things. I do need to turn my shelf rails upside down, though. Most of the ones in back are so stuff doesn't fall down behind but I should do them all.

I started with that rickety plastic shelf. It did it's job when I needed it to! And I'm kind sentimental about it although the greenhouse idea does sound nifty. Hmmmm...


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice! These are all such great ideas! Since my sewing room has taken on the appearance of a mini-warehouse, I think I better get in there and reorganize so I know what I really have and where its all located instead of the hodge-podge of mixed items...food, tools, fabrics, books, meds, etc.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't forget that you can get a fair amount of canned goods in under bed boxes (under the couch works too).


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

stack boxes and cover with a cloth and piece of glass and use it for a table or nightstand.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Here is my "Pantry Porn". Sorry not very impressive. Yes, it is a small closet. I have 12" to squeeze in to get in to the closet past that shevling unit!


My shelving units look just like yours, but mine didn't come with the guard rails. Did yours come that way, or did you buy the guard rails separately?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I got mine from my Dads house when he passed away. Sorry I have no idea how/where he got it from.


----------

